# Tight Heel Cord



## ercoder65 (Sep 16, 2009)

Does anyone have an idea what ICD-9 code to use for an Ortho patient diagnosed with a "tight heel cord"? Thanks!


Rich


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 16, 2009)

*tight heel cord*

Is this possibly club foot?


----------



## y snyder (Sep 16, 2009)

Try 727.81.


----------



## ercoder65 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the help!


----------

